# Snow mold in michigan



## dmorrow5 (Sep 14, 2018)

My front lawn has been hit hard by snow mold. Do I rake it out? Do nothing? Any chemicals I can apply?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Assuming it's gray snow mold, your grass will recover over time. You can help it along by raking the areas of matted grass to help with air flow and apply N.


----------



## Cetnor851 (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm getting hit hard with it as well, I'm in the Howell area


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Same here. I'm in Zeeland.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Same here in Livonia. I've got one section that's like 30-40% effected.


----------



## Shawn E (Jun 24, 2018)

I know this doesn't help now but apply some fungicide before going into winter and you will not get snow mold. I believe snow mold is because of too much nitrogen before the winter snow/freeze


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Mine is bad. Not too worried though because it seems to easily come back. If not, the weak grass is gone and the strong will prevail!


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Harts said:


> Assuming it's gray snow mold, your grass will recover over time. You can help it along by raking the areas of matted grass to help with air flow and apply N.


When is a good time to start raking before the first cut of the year? I'm in Michigan also.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Right before you apply your first pre-m. For me, it means I'm raking this week. Tried a few rakes and the old school leaf rake is working the best.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming it's gray snow mold, your grass will recover over time. You can help it along by raking the areas of matted grass to help with air flow and apply N.
> ...


When the ground has thawed. Anytime early spring.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Harts said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> > Harts said:
> ...


OK thank you. I'm always a little tentative in regard to doing something too soon. I have a little bit of snow mold myself, where I over seeded in the boulevard strip last fall.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Jeff_MI84 just check the forecast. If you have a couple of decent days, get out and rake. Sure, it might get cold again but it isn't going to hurt anything. You can always rake again when it warms up.

Just trust your gut. You can't really go wrong.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Harts said:


> @Jeff_MI84 just check the forecast. If you have a couple of decent days, get out and rake. Sure, it might get cold again but it isn't going to hurt anything. You can always rake again when it warms up.
> 
> Just trust your gut. You can't really go wrong.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I raked about 7k sqft today and WOW what a difference! I only raked the dry areas. Based on what I saw today, I highly recommend only raking if it it's dry and crispy.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

got some snow mold here in IL too but just a few little spots


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Has anyone used a power rake or tow behind dethatcher for this? We got WAY more snow than normal and my lawn needs a good raking....doing it by hand for about an acre doesnt sound like fun. 
I'm not ready to say i have snow mold. It might just be matted down grass. regardless of what it is, i'm ready to fluff it up and let it breathe.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thejarrod said:


> Has anyone used a power rake or tow behind dethatcher for this? We got WAY more snow than normal and my lawn needs a good raking....doing it by hand for about an acre doesnt sound like fun.
> I'm not ready to say i have snow mold. It might just be matted down grass. regardless of what it is, i'm ready to fluff it up and let it breathe.


I've come across a few spots like that In my lawn and was wondering the same thing, if it's snow mold or now. I racked them out and grabbed a handful of the grass and gave it tug, was firm as can be.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

my lawn look just like those pics.

Slowly work on it by raking, or use a backpack blower to "fluff it"

I think us michigan guys got snow mold bad this year with the snow

Once things wake up, hit it with some nitrogen and it will grow out.

what we need is warm temps, sun and rain.


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm going to try using my tow behind dethatcher without any weight this weekend I'll report back if the old plastic rake is better


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

JimFromLawnGuyland said:


> I'm going to try using my tow behind dethatcher without any weight this weekend I'll report back if the old plastic rake is better


My worry is what will be left after a really heavy rake. Ryan Knorr just put out a video on his snow mold. He appears to have lost a lot of the crowns.

I, too, have snow mold here in SE PA as referenced in another thread. I took my hand and brushed it around a few of the spots. The dead matted grass on top almost disintegrated. What was left underneath was not pretty. It's hard to tell how much of the plant is left, but it was fairly bare.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I raked out 20k sqft over the last week. It only took about 12 hours.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> I raked out 20k sqft over the last week. It only took about 12 hours.


 :mrgreen:


----------

